# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  mini 3530 cùi bắp

## nnk

có cậu sinh viên bắc ninh đặt con hàng 3540 chạy mạch gỗ linh tinh, pót lên cho có tụ với bà con

đầu tiên là nhôm tấm 6061 hàn cuốc ( bên bán kêu hàn thì biết hàn chứ xuất xứ từ đâu cũng chả biết )



bản vẽ để cắt chi tiết máy 



cắt nó ra thành chi tiết 



và bắt đầu lắp ráp lên 



hoàn tất 3 trục



bắt đầu mần cái hộp điều khiển, quên set X0Y0 nó phi ra giữa tấm phôi khoét 1 lỗ chừa trống chung quanh



và ăn luôn cái kẹp phôi hết 1 miếng



hộp điều khiển sau khi đã gia công định hình



và đây là sản phẩm hoàn thiện nhìn từ đầu xuống



và nhòm đít lên



Hiện tại em nó đang theo xe vịt teo đi về nhà chồng ở Bắc Ninh rồi ạ

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, duonghoang, Gamo, khoa.address, saudau

----------


## caothu

Nhìn ngon hàng đấy thằng em,dùng gì để cắt ra chi tiết thế ku,cắt dây hả?đã so vuông 3 trục hết chưa,nhẩy mấy vạch?

----------


## Nam CNC

bác caothu nói ra cách so vuông góc giúp đi ... , nhảy mấy vạch so với cái gì , chém từ servo qua đây chém luôn cái so so ... nắng nóng dữ.

----------

solero

----------


## caothu

> bác caothu nói ra cách so vuông góc giúp đi ... , nhảy mấy vạch so với cái gì , chém từ servo qua đây chém luôn cái so so ... nắng nóng dữ.


Cái này dễ mà Ông,trên diễn đàn nói quá nhiều rồi,lên youtube gõ gauge dial cnc,nó ra cả đống,xem các bài của tác giả này đi,hữu ích lắm 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92oi625SUrc

----------


## saudau

> bác caothu nói ra cách so vuông góc giúp đi ... , nhảy mấy vạch so với cái gì , chém từ servo qua đây chém luôn cái so so ... nắng nóng dữ.


Khoái làm máy chơi mà sợ so nó nhảy quá nên sợ quá chời luôn rồi bác Nam ơi. Điệu này bỏ diy máy thôi, mua xác máy công nghiệp về để so cho nó ít nhảy chút mới được. Haizzzzzzz....

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> bác caothu nói ra cách so vuông góc giúp đi ... , nhảy mấy vạch so với cái gì , chém từ servo qua đây chém luôn cái so so ... nắng nóng dữ.


Bác thông cảm, dạo nay bộ y tế đang kiểm duyệt nên thuốc nhập về chưa kịp đó mà.

----------


## Nam CNC

đừng có lấy mấy cái youtube ra mà chém , căn cứ vào cái máy của bác chủ bác Caothu cho ít cao kiến canh máy như thế nào đi , trực tiếp trên cái máy này cho nó trực quan , bác không nói được thì đổi nick thành cao thú luôn đi , tốt nghiệp khoa tra cứu mà cứ chém gió hoài.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## caothu

> đừng có lấy mấy cái youtube ra mà chém , căn cứ vào cái máy của bác chủ bác Caothu cho ít cao kiến canh máy như thế nào đi , trực tiếp trên cái máy này cho nó trực quan , bác không nói được thì đổi nick thành cao thú luôn đi , tốt nghiệp khoa tra cứu mà cứ chém gió hoài.


Bác hentai có đó không? tên Nam cnc ,nó chém kinh quá,em đã đưa giải pháp lên rồi mà nó còn đòi ăn tận tận xuơng luôn ấy,chả ai chỉ cho hết bí quyết đâu,tùy vào độ thân tình,mới quen mới biết đòi hỏi học hết bí quyết,haha,mà tôi để ý thấy mấy bài ông viết về căn máy so vuông,hình ảnh ông xóa hết thế,giấu nghề hả,quá gớm,ai tui chỉ chứ riêng ông thì miễn nhé

----------


## nnk

dạo này trời nóng quá nên có vẻ xổng ra hơi nhiều, ếch ơi hốt về đi

----------

Diyodira

----------


## vncncdiy

Cái máy này hình như hôm trước trên FB có người đăng bán thì phải. Nhìn y chang những tấm hình này.

----------


## nnk

> Cái máy này hình như hôm trước trên FB có người đăng bán thì phải. Nhìn y chang những tấm hình này.


chắc chắn là nhầm, mình không đăng bán vì hàng làm theo yêu cầu, khách lại càng không vì em nó mới lên xe đi bắc ninh hôm qua, hàng chưa tới tay thì sao mà bán, còn về phần fb thì mình up lên ngày 12/3 tới hôm qua 13/3 up bài ở đây

----------


## nhatson

> chắc chắn là nhầm, mình không đăng bán vì hàng làm theo yêu cầu, khách lại càng không vì em nó mới lên xe đi bắc ninh hôm qua, hàng chưa tới tay thì sao mà bán, còn về phần fb thì mình up lên ngày 12/3 tới hôm qua 13/3 up bài ở đây


em thì em thấy ông vncncdiy nói đúng roài mà
làm ra và đẻ giao dịch là  bán và có đăng face  :Smile:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác ấy chỉ đăng khoe chứ đâu có bán đâu nhỉ. Ahihi

----------


## nnk

> Bác ấy chỉ đăng khoe chứ đâu có bán đâu nhỉ. Ahihi


he he he chính xác, vì đã bán trước khi xong thì còn gì để mà đăng bán nữa đâu chứ

----------


## hoangmanh

> Bác hentai có đó không? tên Nam cnc ,nó chém kinh quá,em đã đưa giải pháp lên rồi mà nó còn đòi ăn tận tận xuơng luôn ấy,chả ai chỉ cho hết bí quyết đâu,tùy vào độ thân tình,mới quen mới biết đòi hỏi học hết bí quyết,haha,mà tôi để ý thấy mấy bài ông viết về căn máy so vuông,hình ảnh ông xóa hết thế,giấu nghề hả,quá gớm,ai tui chỉ chứ riêng ông thì miễn nhé


bác caothu đang công kích bác Nam CNC đây mà . Chắc đọc qua những bài hướng dẫn của bác Nam mà do hình ảnh bị mất lên chẳng học được gì từ bác ấy lên đâm ra cay cú .

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHHAHA , hỏi cha photobuket sao lại bị phá sản đi , còn bao nhiêu hình trong máy xóa hết rồi ,lấy gì úp lại.

bác cao thú với hentai nè , bớt bớt giúp cái , lo ôm tấm bằng thạc sĩ dạy học đi .... Nắng có vẻ càng ngày càng nóng , nóng quá đê . Yêu cầu anh em bật quạt hay chui vào phòng lạnh trước khi cào bàn phím , bệnh dễ lây quá đi.

----------


## saudau

Ui cha, Thạc sỹ nhiều quá ta!?!!.. Mịa mấy tay "Sỹ" giấy rất hay nói nhiều, còn người biết làm thì mắc bận tay làm công việc nên cũng không có nhiều thời gian cào bàn phím, chỉ khi nào cần thiết mới gõ gõ mấy chữ.

Thôi thôi, tui cũng tranh thủ đi kiếm cái bằng Thạc sỹ gì đó cho oách mí được, chứ cứ mò mò vọc vọc hoài nên không biết nói gì để múa lửa nữa.

----------


## nnk

> Khoái làm máy chơi mà sợ so nó nhảy quá nên sợ quá chời luôn rồi bác Nam ơi. Điệu này bỏ diy máy thôi, mua xác máy công nghiệp về để so cho nó ít nhảy chút mới được. Haizzzzzzz....


hây dà, tui làm máy chơi nên so vuông góc bằng cái này không biết được không nữa, chả thấy nó lệch vạch nào trên thước hết, chắc là ổn

----------


## saudau

> hây dà, tui làm máy chơi nên so vuông góc bằng cái này không biết được không nữa, chả thấy nó lệch vạch nào trên thước hết, chắc là ổn


Ô cơ, ô cơ. Vậy là ổn. Tui cũng có một cây giống vậy. Hihi

----------


## vopminh

Kaka mấy bác còn khá hơn em, em làm cái máy khè đám lính, làm cho nó chạy chơi mà mấy tháng sau mới canh vuông các trục bằng miếng nhôm vuông nhặt ta từ đống rác.

----------


## nnk

> Kaka mấy bác còn khá hơn em, em làm cái máy khè đám lính, làm cho nó chạy chơi mà mấy tháng sau mới canh vuông các trục bằng miếng nhôm vuông nhặt ta từ đống rác.


he he he, mấy cái làm cho khách thì còn ráng để ê ke vô canh chứ cái con ăn nhôm dùng chạy cái này 3 năm rồi, dàn cơ bắt đầu rảo rồi mà vẫn chưa có cân vuông góc luôn kìa, ra bản vẽ đi cắt về rồi cứ búa với chìa khóa mà quất vô thôi

----------


## vopminh

Máy em kiếm đc đồ nào chơi đồ đó, tay bo cưa sắt và khoan tay thần chưởng hết, lúc đó em chưa mua có khoan bàn. Em yêu khoa khoa học mà cứ ngồi chờ rồi lo theo mấy tiêu chuẩn thì mãi ngồi ngó thiên hạ làm thôi. Thằng nào bảo mình chả theo tiêu chuẩn kệ mịa nó, bố mà ra đầu bài kỹ thuật cho đấu thầu mua hàng cho công ty thì chúng nó rớt từ vòng để xe.

----------

